# "Vape by WJP" - A beautifully-designed local mod, rda and mech



## Kamiel (19/2/16)

These are designed by a South African jeweller. They really are some of the best looking things I have ever seen. Has anybody heard of it? For more info visit http://wiesjoupappa.com/












Edit: turns out, people know about it lank and it was already posted. Lol. I will keep this here because it's the height of strong vaporisation pornography. Very excited by it and just glad such a thing exists and comes from South Africa.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (19/2/16)

Said Jewelry designer was at the VC launch today.


----------



## BumbleBee (19/2/16)

We've heard of it, some have even seen prototypes. To the rest of us this is just a fantasy. 

@HPBotha where are you man?


----------



## Kamiel (19/2/16)

I told @Cespian about it. He said he never saw it on the forum. Cool, then I fail. Oh well, super amped for this kit.

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kamiel (19/2/16)

Gazzacpt said:


> Said Jewelry designer was at the VC launch today.


Aw man. Would have loved to have met him.

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee (19/2/16)

Kamiel said:


> I told @Cespian about it. He said he never saw it on the forum. Cool, then I fail. Oh well, super amped for this kit.
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/Wies-Jou-Pappa/


----------



## Cespian (19/2/16)

I really didn't know about it... This can only mean one thing... I don't spend enough time on here (time to increase my daily dose from 23 hours to 24 hours)

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Clouds4Days (19/2/16)

You know a piece of gear is out of your price range when there are no prices on the website ☺
You can look but don't touch...
Very nice pieces.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Kamiel (19/2/16)

I will commit to saving for one if I knew how much. Lol.

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lord Vetinari (19/2/16)

Oh wow. Just wow. I dont think I care too much about the price. Hot damn those are BEAUTIFUL mods. I will throw down 5k no problem for a full kit. Locally hand made you KNOW every cent will be worth it in service and support alone. I would love to talk to him about a one-off custom personal design...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD (20/2/16)

Hmmm I want that mech


----------



## Kamiel (20/2/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> Oh wow. Just wow. I dont think I care too much about the price. Hot damn those are BEAUTIFUL mods. I will throw down 5k no problem for a full kit. Locally hand made you KNOW every cent will be worth it in service and support alone. I would love to talk to him about a one-off custom personal design...


That's how I feel. It's not just paying for a mod, but something crafted, molded and thought out -- vaping becomes art. Things like this move our hobby into the realm of a Mont Blanc pen or Tag Heuer watch, where they become desirable beyond their purpose. I'd happily drop top dollar on something like this. No regrets. And I'm sure it would actually appreciate.


----------



## stevie g (20/2/16)

Hot dog! That is truly jewellery fusion style right there, beautiful.


----------



## Clouds4Days (20/2/16)

@Kamiel
Hahaha hahaha
Bud you making me laugh with all that artsie fartsie stuff ☺
There is definitely a high end mod market, but hey for all we know maybe they cost the same as a reo.
Maybe the manufacturer can give us a indicative market price ?
There is a contact us page on there website, if no one responses on this thread by tomorrow I will send them a request for a price and update all youll on the forum...
Vape on....


----------



## Silver (20/2/16)

Perhaps you need to ask these questions in the relevant subforum, then the vendor concerned can respond and reply. We are of course in the general threads of the forum as it stands


----------



## NewOobY (20/2/16)

damn this stuff is sexy as hell - great find and thanks for sharing bro


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (20/2/16)

The devices haven't been launched yet. Prototypes have been made, and the rda has been tested by quite a few of the older forum members. (This is locally designed, not locally manufactured or hand crafted btw) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kamiel (20/2/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> @Kamiel
> Hahaha hahaha
> Bud you making me laugh with all that artsie fartsie stuff ☺
> There is definitely a high end mod market, but hey for all we know maybe they cost the same as a reo.
> ...


LOL! I am artsie fartsie. And proud. 

I think the creator is actually around, hey. Judging from the initial feedback on this thread. 

I've read that he's sending kits overseas first to be reviewed and rated. I guess we'll see Pbusardo and Rip Sellout with the Hydrus before anything concrete with regard to price is announced. I'm actually expecting around the R20K mark given the mod's luxury nature. 

Of course, I'm open to being wrong. If you find anything out, I'm sure we'd all be grateful.


----------



## Kamiel (20/2/16)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> The devices haven't been launched yet. Prototypes have been made, and the rda has been tested by quite a few of the older forum members. (This is locally designed, not locally manufactured or hand crafted btw)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah! So it's like Jay Bo/Wismec deal?


----------

